# An interesting collection of antique sticks



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, all,

Here are some I came across yesterday about a collection of antique folk are walking sticks. Some astonishing work, although most seem to be pretty impractical for much besides show.

A piece from a magazine called "Antiques." Most of the text is about the collectors, but the slide show is quite good.

Another, at Salon, after the collection was exhibited at the Columbus Museum of Art. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be an exhibit catalog.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Hills collected sticks that were outstanding works of art! Thanks for those links. The woodcarving skills exhibited are so impressive!


----------

